# New Space Wolves Series Confirmed



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Yep the title is true.



Black Library said:


> _Space Wolves: Blood of Asaheim_ - Chris Wraight returns to the sons of Fenris in this, the first of a new Space Wolves series. After the sterling job he did with _Battle of the Fang_, we’re excited to see how Chris develops these feral warriors.


The new Space Wolves novel _Blood of Asaheim_ is the start of a brand new Space Wolves series written by Chris Wraight. Commence the cheering. :biggrin:


LotN


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

damn, was hoping it would be ADB or abnett writing them, but eh, aslong as they turn out better then "im a space wolf, see me act like a viking in space, roar" like the latter of the king novels.


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

A Space Marine Battle is asy to write for an author, but a serie, it's an other matter...
Wait and see.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Chris Wraight is going to do these justice, mark my words. All of his stuff so far has been excellent quality, and the Space Wolves stuff has been awesome


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

Eugh. uke:

As a hater of Space Wolves, I am not overtly impressed or amused. 

Although, I will grudgingly admit Blood of Asaheim is a pretty kickass title.


----------



## Agarwaen (Oct 8, 2011)

Not read anything by him, but looking forward to it. My first BL books were the 'Ragnar' series ones, I enjoyed them at the time, but not sure I'll read them again. Looking forward to these.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Chris Wraight is one of the few authors I'd view as a worthy successor to the great Bill King & the Wolves he gave us several years ago.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Commence the cheering. :biggrin:


:yahoo::clapping::yahoo::clapping:


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

I wonder if we will ever read anymore of Ragnar's adventures :/


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I asked Bill King if he was planning any more of Ragnar's series and he said not at the moment. Part of me was hoping Chris Wraight would pick it up but I guess he gets his own series instead. Not that I'm disappointed, Wolves is Wolves in any form


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Hurrah! Excellent news. Anyone who hasn't read anything Space Wolf-y should pick this up. Chris Wraight is awesome, just don't go into them expecting William King-esque writing, as Wraight's Wolves are completely different, more along the line of Abnett's and McNeill's portrayal of them in the Heresy duology. It'll be interesting to see an original novel that isn't in the SMB series, so as soon as this comes through the door, I will be setting aside whatever else I'm reading to read this.

Awesome news.


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

TheReverend said:


> I asked Bill King if he was planning any more of Ragnar's series and he said not at the moment. Part of me was hoping Chris Wraight would pick it up but I guess he gets his own series instead. Not that I'm disappointed, Wolves is Wolves in any form


Yeah I will definitely pick this up as well. I just have a soft spot for Ragnar since that was the first BL books I read =)


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

The only two people I would have been happy with as far as authors go are Wright and Abnett, and I prefered Wraight's wolves to Abnett's. All things considered, I'm really rather pleased by this. Can't wait to see what he does with these books.


----------



## Dean2112 (Sep 4, 2012)

Good news, loved Fang.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> The only two people I would have been happy with as far as authors go are Wright and Abnett, and I prefered Wraight's wolves to Abnett's. All things considered, I'm really rather pleased by this. Can't wait to see what he does with these books.


It's the wet leopard grown isn't it?


----------

